# Assault Marine Sprue Revamp?



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Since when did the Assault Marine box come with a Thunder Hammer?! Sneaky. I wonder how many of these little changes have happened...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!. sorry couldn't contain myself.

ps. that's a sharp eye you've got there, i wouldn't have noticed it.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I wonder if it was simply kit-bashed with the Vanguard vet.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nacho libre said:


> ps. that's a sharp eye you've got there, i wouldn't have noticed it.


I stare longingly sometimes...



Fallen said:


> I wonder if it was simply kit-bashed with the Vanguard vet.


Has GW ever falsely advertised bits like this before? I have never seen it happen personally.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks more like the iron hands upgrade set thunder hammer to me


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah you could buy those thunder hammers with a storm shield in packs of 5 off the g.w site, but as Jac said looks more like the Iron Hand hammer off the upgrade sprue but hopefully they will put one in the sprue soon


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> I stare longingly sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> Has GW ever falsely advertised bits like this before? I have never seen it happen personally.



I don't even think its legal to without clarifying whats not included


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I didn't think so Einherjar. Of all the things GW has done, falsely advertising what's in a box isn't one of them I don't think.

It makes sense though, the Tactical squad got revamped and there's more plastic special weapons now than ever before with the new Stern/Vanguard kits so there's bis to go around. All it would take for them is nudging around the way the sprue is cast I feel.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Indeed mr. Ntaw, theyre good about contents


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's a conversion using the old metal Thunder Hammer arm. I was told this after asking the same question at Warhammer World, and the guy explained to me that it was a conversion that they'd forgotten was a conversion. Weird that they've never corrected it though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its not a conversion its the iron hands thunder hammer as stated before, it was on the box art for the assault squad too, sorry chaps nothing to do with a new assault squad, there are a few others like this too, one on the dark angel veterans box too that wasnt in the kit, 3 alternative heads for the ven dread which got taken off the sprue and moved to another space marine kit.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Its not a conversion its the iron hands thunder hammer as stated before, it was on the box art for the assault squad too, sorry chaps nothing to do with a new assault squad, there are a few others like this too, one on the dark angel veterans box too that wasnt in the kit, 3 alternative heads for the ven dread which got taken off the sprue and moved to another space marine kit.


You just broke my heart.:laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The Cadian Defence Force picture is banjanxed as well on the new website with a model not in the box


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It's not like I wanted to equip my sergeants with hammers, just would have been nice for conversions' sake.

Nuts.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> The Cadian Defence Force picture is banjanxed as well on the new website with a model not in the box


they have removed him now, but if you do a search the old photo pops up for a millisecond with the old commander model then gets replaced with the current one.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> they have removed him now, but if you do a search the old photo pops up for a millisecond with the old commander model then gets replaced with the current one.


I wonder how many pre-orders there were of it before it was noticed :nono:


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I stare longingly sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> Has GW ever falsely advertised bits like this before? I have never seen it happen personally.


The Spacemarine Megaforce from 3ish years ago has a Lascannon on the box but does not include any devastators. I am sure that is not the first time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This one is really bad
this kit contains no bolter pistols, no plasma gun, the storm bolter in the picture is a conversion and one of the shields is not in the kit either and no plasma pistol.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> This one is really bad
> this kit contains no bolter pistols, no plasma gun, the storm bolter in the picture is a conversion and one of the shields is not in the kit either and no plasma pistol.


Picture isn't working for me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

working for me shady


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Pic's broken, Bits. Even when I right click it to open in a new tab it's still broken.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pic definitely broken. I'm guessing it's this one:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Aye thats the one


----------

